# Please tell me I've reached the right decision.



## ypaul123 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

Yesterday I bought the SVS ULTRA Bookshelf speakers and the Yamaha RX-A850, coupled with the SVS PB-200 sub.

My goal is to achieve cinema experience and sometimes listening to music in my little room.

Please tell me what do you think about this setup in correlation to my goals

Thanks so much

Jiosh


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

depending on the size of your room (you say "little room") so I am assuming its not large you should be good to go. Those bookshelf speakers from SVS are not small and do quite well on there own. Coupled with that sub and enjoy it


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Tony, Those Ultra's along with that sub should sound great. Just a little time put in for placement of the speakers and the sub and you should be good to go.....:T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No one but you can say if you made the right decision. I have not heard any of the equipment you just bought but from what I hear from others who have; I'd suspect you'll be very happy with that combo. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## arkiedan (Oct 20, 2013)

As I recall SVS will take them back and pay shipping both ways if you don't like them. How can you lose? From what I've heard though, you won't be sending them back. :T

Assuming you're going to run in a 2.1 setup, at least for now, that system is hard to beat for the money. And, if you decide to go 5.1 in the future you've got the rears already. 

lddude:lddude:lddude:


----------



## chriscorv58 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've heard nothing but good things about the bookshelfs. But as others have said if your not completely satisfied, they have a no hassle return policy.


----------

